

Ask HN: Anyone know of a good and practical short course in Statistics? - rebootthesystem

I haven&#x27;t touched Statistics in thirty years. Just haven&#x27;t had a need for it since university.  I find myself playing with a project that needs proper statistical analysis and need to get back up to speed.  Can anyone suggest a good online resource to do a Matrix-style brain download over, say, a month?  The goal isn&#x27;t to go for a PhD but rather to get a practical handle on the subject.  If Python is involved all the better.
======
tobspatterson
[https://www.coursera.org/course/statistics](https://www.coursera.org/course/statistics)

They demonstrate using R but its not required.

~~~
rebootthesystem
I'll look it up, thanks.

